# 4.75 acre hobby farm an hour from St. Louis



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Posting this for a friend...

This is a 4.75 acre hobby farm on the edge of a small town. It has a 5 bedroom house, but one of the bedrooms is small. It has 2 barns and a former feed store. The kids can have a rumpus room on one half of it and you can do almost anything in the dock. It was where they would back big delivery trucks into to unload. It would be great for fixing cars, woodworking or just hiding out from the wife!

It is "in town" (a town of 350 people) so you'll have to get village board approval before you bring animals. Current owner was approved to have 4 cows, 6 goats, 12 chickens, 6 ducks and rabbits. Their permit does not transfer with the property as its issued to the owner. 

The neighbors are a former school that is now the Rec Plex. You can work out there, play pool, foosball, air hockey and ping pong in the game room and shoot hoops in the gym. You can even rent it out for larger gatherings. It's $30 for a family to join. This gets you a discount on tae kwon do lessons, ballet lessons and several day camps they offer during the summer for the kids. They have never had a problem with any of the neighbors.

Even though you have all the trappings of being "in the country" you are also a 5 minute walk from two parks, a walk up restaurant, a bar and the Post Office. It's also in a top notch school district.

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/408-S-Main-St_New-Douglas_IL_62074_M75460-94975

Nice place!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm not sure about new Douglass but within a few miles that's worth less than a quarter of the asking price.


----------



## cpnkrunch (Dec 6, 2014)

It says built in 1960, appears that that was when the baths and a couple of bedrooms were added on. Original home appears to be 20s or 30s, maybe earlier. It's got a cast iron claw foot tub, I made a horse trough out of one of them. One real nice barn, and the other outbuildings, it is probably worth the price. What caught my attention was all the animals on less than 5 acres, 4 cows would have it picked clean! Better plan on daily feedings of your menagerie. But you can't beat a small town for living, you will be the outsider for the next 20 years, ask me how I know.


----------

